# My first lathe project



## jhanko (Jun 22, 2008)

I've had my lathe for a couple of days now. Spent almost one full day cleaning it up & re-assembling it. The next day was learning how everything worked. My first project is modding a Surefire M6 with (7) Cree R2's, variable 0-2000 lumens by twisting the head, just like the Titan. I have all the parts except the "Blue Shark" converter from Wayne.
I started machining the heatsink & head today. Copper is probably not the best choice of material for a beginner to work with. The shavings wanted to get caught in the cutter and grind themselves back into the material. Playing around with tool angles and feed rates eventually got a good result. I started out with a 2.5" diameter X 1.25" copper disc. First thing I did was to face both sides. This went beautifully the first time, thanks to the power crossfeed. Next, I figured out the angle of the head. I set the compound and started making passes. I was amazed at how fast I could cut with this thing. It took less than 15 minutes to cut the angle, and that's a lot of copper. Before I moved the compound, I chucked the head and made a light pass on the angled surface just to remove the anodizing (for better heat transfer). Fortunately, my initial angle mearsurement was good and I only had to remove about .001". Next, I cut out the little ridge that held the lens in place. I started to bore out the center of the heatsink, but gave up as I don't have the proper tooling yet. It will be bored out 1.25" diameter & 1" deep and threaded (I don't have threading tools yet, either). The converter and potentiometer will be mounted in the heatsink. I will have to make threaded discs to mount them. Well, this is what i did so far. It took me all afternoon. I'm not doing any more until some tooling arrives, as I don't want to screw up what I've done so far. So far, I have to say I love this lathe. It's a great feeling when you sit back and look at what you just acomplished. My boring bars and threading tools should arrive in a couple of days. Until then, this is all I got...


----------



## gadget_lover (Jun 22, 2008)

Looks nice!

I have to agree, I'd not start with copper. 


It's looking good.

Daniel


----------



## Anglepoise (Jun 22, 2008)

Great to see you having so much fun.


----------



## Stillphoto (Jun 22, 2008)

Gotta subscribe to this, out to be a fun read as it progresses.


----------



## precisionworks (Jun 22, 2008)

Free machining bronze is easier to work, and should have similar heat conduction. An air blowpipe (or a Loc-Line air blower) is handy for things like this.


----------



## jhanko (Jun 22, 2008)

precisionworks said:


> Free machining bronze is easier to work, and should have similar heat conduction.



I looked into using brass and bronze. I was surprised to learn that their thermal conductivity wasn't very good. Aluminum is quite a bit better. Pure copper is 3-4 times better.


----------



## jhanko (Jun 25, 2008)

Just a little progress update. The head is done and all the heatsink needs is threads in the converter pocket (waiting for my internal threading tool to arrive). I had a liitle time to work on it today. I cut the M6 in half (bet you never heard that before), and machined both pieces. I still have to cut the grooves for the o-ring and retaining clip. I also need to install a rotation stop. Maybe I'll do that tonight. It turned out great and looks great too. The M6 is now about 3/4" shorter than stock.


----------



## ICUDoc (Jun 25, 2008)

JHanko said:


> I cut the M6 in half .



There are CPF members all around the world clutching their chests and saying a short prayer....
DO NOT post this near the incan boys- you have been warned!


----------



## Anglepoise (Jun 25, 2008)

JHanko.....Have you done much threading before on any lathe??


----------



## jhanko (Jun 25, 2008)

Anglepoise said:


> JHanko.....Have you done much threading before on any lathe??



No, never tried it. I will practice on some scrap before chucking the heatsink...


----------



## Anglepoise (Jun 25, 2008)

JHanko said:


> No, never tried it. I will practice on some scrap before chucking the heatsink...



Threading is relatively simple but does require good eye/hand coordination.
Its when you have to stop in an 'O' ring groove or 0.025" before a shoulder or
bottom of a hole that things can get exciting fast. Until you get the hang of it, try and duplicate in practice the same set up as you will be doing on the finished piece. Threading copper has it's own peculiarities and you might find lube with milk works well.
All the best


----------



## wquiles (Jun 25, 2008)

ICUDoc said:


> JHanko said:
> 
> 
> > I cut the M6 in half .
> ...


----------



## Tekno_Cowboy (Jun 25, 2008)

ICUDoc said:


> JHanko said:
> 
> 
> > I cut the M6 in half .
> ...


 
I smiled when I read that. :devil:

Modder at work :naughty:


----------



## jchoo (Jul 9, 2008)

So... how's the M6 holding up? :devil:


----------



## jhanko (Jul 10, 2008)

jchoo said:


> So... how's the M6 holding up? :devil:



Well, I guess it's a good time for an update. It's been going slow as I'm remodeling the basement and not spending enough time on the lathe.
I got the heatsink threaded for the converter and potentiometer. It turned out pretty good, just not as good as aluminum would.






I got the aluminum threaded to make the discs for the heatsink. I can't cut it into slices yet as I'm waiting for Wayne to finish the Blue Shark converter and need to know the dimensions for bore and depth. There will be 3 discs. The first to hold the converter. The second to keep the converter in place and provide heatsinking. The third to mount the potetiometer. The threads turned out amazing!






I got the spacer machined. The spacer will press the heatsink into the head. I cut an o-ring groove to protect the lens.






Lastly, I potted & machined the reflectors. The potted reflectors will be screwed to the heatsink, clamping the LED's in place. I did it this way as I didn't want the reflectors contacting the lens in any way. I wanted the M6 to be just as durable as it was designed for. If I used the lens to clamp everything together, it would surely shatter if used as a strike weapon.






More to come shortly. Tonight I will be wiring the LED's and powering them up with my power supply. I can't wait to see what 7 R2's driven at 1 amp look like. Better get out my sunglasses!


----------



## jchoo (Jul 10, 2008)

WOW!

Looking incredible for a first project!


----------



## Gimpy00Wang (Sep 19, 2008)

Any updates on this?

- Chris


----------



## Illum (Sep 19, 2008)

Gimpy00Wang said:


> Any updates on this?
> 
> - Chris



+1


----------



## jhanko (Sep 19, 2008)

Gimpy00Wang said:


> Any updates on this?
> 
> - Chris



Actually, yes. I'll get some pictures up tonight. I got sidetracked when I got a hold of some titanium. Time to get this finished...


----------



## Gunner12 (Sep 20, 2008)

This looks like a great project.

Can you get beamshots when you are done?


----------



## jchoo (May 12, 2009)

So how about those pics and beamshots?


----------

